# Is there anyway to know what emails I have sent through the TUG BBS?



## JudyS (Feb 24, 2015)

The software here at the TUG Forums (BBS) gives the options to send either PMs or emails. I know how to find a *PM* I have sent in the past. However, I don't know how to find an *email *I have sent through this BBS in the past. Does the BBS software offer a way to see what emails one has sent in the past?


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 24, 2015)

ah, apparently I misread your comment.  sorry.


----------



## Makai Guy (Feb 24, 2015)

Emails you send do not involve the bbs database so no record is kept. 

PMs are only viewed from within the bbs, so they reside in the bbs.


----------



## JudyS (Feb 26, 2015)

Thanks for the info, Doug. In the future, if I want to keep a copy of an email I send through the TUG BBS, I'll make sure to make a screen capture.


----------



## ronandjoan (Feb 26, 2015)

Sometimes the emails have not been received... Anyone else ever have that happen to those they sent?


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 26, 2015)

JudyS said:


> Thanks for the info, Doug. In the future, if I want to keep a copy of an email I send through the TUG BBS, I'll make sure to make a screen capture.



Or cc yourself on the email.


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 26, 2015)

emails very often get placed in spam folders, or filtered out as junk/promotions/etc (Gmail now has 3 separate sections for your inbox alone).

its highly unlikely that mail is ever not delivered, and when it isnt mail servers generate a return message delivery delay to notify you of why.

if you dont get one of those however, it doesnt necessarily mean the email was placed in the recipients inbox sadly.


----------



## Makai Guy (Mar 1, 2015)

ronandjoan said:


> Sometimes the emails have not been received... Anyone else ever have that happen to those they sent?



Many times people have changed their email addresses but not updated the email address in their BBS profiles.  In such cases, when you click on their name and choose the email option, you can be sending a message to a dead address.  And, as been mentioned already, even if the address is a good one, there's no guarantee it won't be classified as spam at the receiving end.


----------

